# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  اذا كنت تريد ان تختم القران 40 مرة في ربع ساعة فتفضل معي

## ملكة الملوك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عن نبينامحمد صالله علية واله وسلم قال من قرأء سورة التوحيد ثلاث مرات كناما قرئ القران كلة وهي لا تؤخذ من وقتك سوة دقائق ونحن معكم اليوم نكون من قارئي القران الكريم ومن عشاقة وهو الذي نتمسك بة في اخر الزمان وانتضار الفرج فلنكون نحنو وانتم من اليوم نكون من انصار الامام المنتضر بتلاوتنا للقران وهاي مطول الكم ربع ساعة وهي قرائة سورة الحمد مرة 120 مرة قرائة سورة التوحيد وهي تعادل ختمة القران 40 مرة جعلنا الله وياكم من التالين لكتاب الله الكريم والمنتضرين لضهور امام زماننا والطالبين بثر ائمتنا عليهم السلام راجية من الله تعالى ان يتفبل منا ومنكم هاذة القليل بكرمة تحـــــــــــياتـــــي لكم

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

بس الافضل لو تضعينه في قسمه الصحيح

واعتقد المنتدى الاسلامي

تحياتي

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورررررررررة على المرور الحلو

----------


## ملكة الملوك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عن نبينامحمد صالله علية واله وسلم قال من قرأء سورة التوحيد ثلاث مرات كناما قرئ القران كلة وهي لا تؤخذ من وقتك سوة دقائق ونحن معكم اليوم نكون من قارئي القران الكريم ومن عشاقة وهو الذي نتمسك بة في اخر الزمان وانتضار الفرج فلنكون نحنو وانتم من اليوم نكون من انصار الامام المنتضر بتلاوتنا للقران وهاي مطول الكم ربع ساعة وهي قرائة سورة الحمد مرة 120 مرة قرائة سورة التوحيد وهي تعادل ختمة القران 40 مرة جعلنا الله وياكم من التالين لكتاب الله الكريم والمنتضرين لضهور امام زماننا والطالبين بثر ائمتنا عليهم السلام راجية من الله تعالى ان يتفبل منا ومنكم هاذة القليل بكرمة

----------


## ملكة الملوك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عن نبينامحمد صالله علية واله وسلم قال من قرأء سورة التوحيد ثلاث مرات كناما قرئ القران كلة وهي لا تؤخذ من وقتك سوة دقائق ونحن معكم اليوم نكون من قارئي القران الكريم ومن عشاقة وهو الذي نتمسك بة في اخر الزمان وانتضار الفرج فلنكون نحنو وانتم من اليوم نكون من انصار الامام المنتضر بتلاوتنا للقران وهاي مطول الكم ربع ساعة وهي قرائة سورة الحمد مرة 120 مرة قرائة سورة التوحيد وهي تعادل ختمة القران 40 مرة جعلنا الله وياكم من التالين لكتاب الله الكريم والمنتضرين لضهور امام زماننا والطالبين بثر ائمتنا عليهم السلام راجية من الله تعالى ان يتفبل منا ومنكم هاذة القليل بكرمة تحـــــــــــياتـــــي لكم

----------


## ومضة امل

يسلمووووووو اختي على النقل 
صح هذا الشيئ ما راح ياخذ من وقتنا شيئ يعني حتى لو كنا بنام نقدر نقرأها بس هذا مو معناه ان احنا نهمل القرءان وما نقرأه لازم ما نكتفي بقراءة القليل 
وفقك الباري وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ولا عدمناك 

_تقبلي مروري_ 
_اختك_
_ومضة امل_

----------


## ملكة الملوك

صح اختي الكريمة على انة نحن لا نهمل القران لاكن الي ما يكدر ان يقرة القران لاشغال عدة فيستوجب الة ان لا يترك قرائة القران ولو بشيئ بسيط                  شاكرة وجودك الطيب      اختك

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو اختي على الموضوع 

يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## ملكة الملوك

_مشكورة اختي المرور الطيب    جعلنا وياك من التالين لكتاب الله الكريم_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمو غناتي على هيك موضوع

----------


## ملكة الملوك

شكرا على الوجود الطيب 


يااختي الكريمة

----------


## بريط

يسلموووو علي الموضوووووع

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة على الوجود الطيب 



اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*طرح قيّم جداً ومفيد...*
*أختي الغالية ..ملكة الملوك..*
*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة...*
*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

غاليتي دمعة على السطور  

دمتي اخت لنا  


شاكرة الوجود الطيب

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة اختي على الافـــادة .
وجزاج الله خير.

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكورة أختي  

بس القسم مو مناسب 

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ملكة الملوك طرح رائع .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
يفضل لو ينقل للقسم الإسلامي
تحياتي ,,,

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة على المرور الحلو يا اخوان  

واني بلخدمة  
ان شاء الله

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة على التواجد الطيب لكم اخواتي

----------


## looovely

شكررررررررررررررراُ خيتو
 لاعدمنا جديدك

----------


## ورده محمديه

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/339-thanks.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكوره ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------


## ملكة الملوك

نورت الصفحة بهلوجود الحلو  اخواني 


وردة محمدية 

صرخة الاهات

عفاف الهدى

اخوي ابن محمد وعلى 

اميرة احساسي 


لاعدمنا هاذة التواصل

----------


## ملكة الملوك

اختي الغالية 

looovely مشكورة 


تحياتي لكي اختك

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيش الف عافيه

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تسلمي غاليتي ام الحلوين نارت الصفحة بهلوجود 


اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد

----------

